# normale MMC Karten Simatic tauglich machen



## irdeto (18 April 2006)

Hallo
Ich bin neu in diesem forum und habe eine frage die sowie ich hoffe nicht schon all zu oft gestellt wurde.

Es müsste doch möglich sein eine "normale" handelsübliche mmc karte so zu formatieren dass sie von einer Siemens S7 CPU erkannt wird.

Der umgekehrte weg funktioniert zumindest. 
Ich weiß dass man laut siemens eine "siemens"karte die mit einem pc formatiert wurde nicht mehr für simatic zwecke verwenden kann. Sehr wohl aber als "normale" mmc karte.

weiß da wer mehr ?


----------



## volker (18 April 2006)

irdeto schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich bin neu in diesem forum und habe eine frage die sowie ich hoffe nicht schon all zu oft gestellt wurde.


doch, hatten wir schon etliche mal.

*wie jedem newbie, lege ich auch dir ans herz, die suchfunktion zu benutzen.*

und wenn du da einfach mal mmc eingibst, wirst du auch fündig werden.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=3959&highlight=mmc
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=5048&highlight=mmc

dies sind nur 2 links von einigen interessanten. wer was lernen will muss auch mal ein bisschen lesen.


----------



## joggl (18 April 2006)

*linux...*

als ich konnte kaputte karten unter linux mal mit nem chipkartenreader und dd retten. imt dd image von funzender karte erstellt, kaputte eigelegt und image zurückgespielt, viel. gehts auch mit normalen?? wer weis... aber ging bei mir mit nur einem von 2 versch. usb cardreadern!


----------



## Thomas.S (23 Mai 2006)

Wenn es auch schon etliche mal da war, funzt trotzdem nicht, nicht mal mit originalen Siemens Karten. CPU geht einfach nicht in RUN. Wer kennt einen richtigen Link ? Muß doch möglich sein eine MMC mit dem Siemens Format herzustellen.


----------



## Maxl (25 Mai 2006)

Mir ist schon Klar dass die "normalen" MMC-Karten um ein paar Euros billiger sind als die Siemens-MMC. Aber warum um alles in der Welt beschäftigt sich jemand Stunden- und Tagelang damit? Bei den heutzutage üblichen Stundensätzen?

Wo bitte liegt die wirtschaftlichkeit??? Das muss mir jemand vorrechnen!

mfg
Maxl


----------



## totalfuchs (26 Mai 2006)

Liegt doch auf der Hand

Da gibt es etwas was nicht funzt obwohl es äußerlich doch so einfach aussieht.

Scheinbar irgendwie der Reiz das nicht erlaubte/verbotene (oder wie auch immer) zu schaffen.


----------



## CrazyCat (1 August 2006)

Also kann ich damit eine defekte Karte mehr oder weniger neu formatieren?

Ich brauche dazu nur ein Image einer identischen MMC - Karte, richtig?

Hat jemand zufällig ein Image einer 64K - MMC (6ES7953-8LF11-0AA0) zur Hand?

Ich habe gerade eine mehr oder weniger beleidigt und muss sie irgendwie formatieren bzw. retten.


----------



## funkdoc (1 August 2006)

bei mir das selbe!

bei dieser 128K karte lässt sich die ip adresse nicht mehr einstellen. hat vorher immer funktioniert. sonst ist sie in ordnung, die cpu zeigt kein nötiges reseten an.

iergendwer muss doch da ahnung vom "file system" einer simatic mmc haben. recht viel kann da nicht zu herkömmlichen mmc's anders sein.

grtz


----------



## CrazyCat (1 August 2006)

Naja, ich hoffe jemand hat ein Image, damit kann man die defekten Karten zumeist wieder reparieren.

Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, 64K und 128K Karten gibt es doch zur genüge.

Es muss nur jemand die Images erstellen und irgendwie bereitstellen.
Ich habe leider keine zweite 64K und auch keine 128K Karte um die Images zu kopieren.


----------



## edison (1 August 2006)

Habe noch eine 4MB Karte (!) Das sind dann schon mehr als ein paar Euros.
Leider auch schon eingeschicht - ohne Erfolg.

Jetzt ist Sie ein prima Schlüsselanhänger geworden


----------



## CrazyCat (2 August 2006)

Eine 4MB - Karte!?! Die kostet sicher ein kleines Vermögen! (die 128K - Karte kostet ja schon an die 70€)

Hat den wirklich niemand ein Image für mich, damit ich einen Reparaturversuch unternehmen kann?


----------



## volker (2 August 2006)

schau mal auf meiner hp unter sps/unsortiert.
habe ich nicht getestet.

siehe auch hier
http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/suwe/


----------



## CrazyCat (2 August 2006)

Danke.

Die Tools hab' ich bereits.

HDD4 kann ich nicht starten, da ich kein VB6 besitze und für S7imgwr brauche ich ein funktionierendes Image einer 64K MMC - Karte.

Nur das ich leider keine derartige, noch funktionierende Karte finden kann um mit S7imgrd ein Image von einer Karte zu lesen und zu speichern.


Deshalb brauche ich unbedingt jemanden der mir ein Image einer solchen Karte kopieren kann.

Evtl. könnte auch jemand aus HHD4 eine EXE generieren und mir zur Verfügung stellen, aber die Downloads alleine bringen mir nichts.


Könntest du daher ein Image erstellen und es mir zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## funkdoc (2 August 2006)

liebe forum user!

könntet ihr kolanter weise mit dem S7ImgRD.exe ein image von eurer 128K oder 64K mmc karte ziehen. 

es geht hier nur um das dateisystem. etwaige andere inhalte wie bausteine... könnts ihr ja eh vorher löschen.

das sind etwa 5min arbeit und wenn euch da selber mal was mit der karte passiert, habt ihr wenigstens ein image um es wieder herzustellen...

und uns habt ihr geholfen

grtz


----------



## CrazyCat (2 August 2006)

Sollte es am Tool scheitern, so ist dieses auf Volker Homepage zu finden oder unter dem Link den volker 2 Posts weiter oben angeführt wird.

Wie funcdoc schon festgestellt hat, so viel Arbeit ist das nicht und ihr könnt das Image einer leeren Karte bereitstellen.

Das sollte also kein allzu großes Problem sein, oder?


----------



## CrazyCat (2 August 2006)

Na schön, welche Bausteine sind CPU - spezifisch?

Welche FCs, FBs, SFCs, SFBs und SDBs?

Wie lösche ich eine Karte von einer anderen Steuerung? (Meldung: Karte nicht zulässig für diese CPU), wenn ich die Steuerung in der die Karte war nicht besitze?


----------



## volker (2 August 2006)

das mmc-tool auf der org-page enthält imho kein image.

das auf meiner hp aber wohl.
Images 64K, 128K, 512K, 8MB.


----------



## CrazyCat (2 August 2006)

Mensch, sag' das soch gleich.

Die Images hab' ich jetzt.

Sind die leer?

Habe schon feststellen müssen das das komplette Löschen der MMC - Karte eine Wahnsinns - Prozedur bei der CPU 313C - 2DP ist.

(MRES für 9 Sekunden ziehen, wenn Stop - LED leuchtet binnen 2 Sekunden loslassen, binnen einer Sekunde nochmals ziehen, drücken bis LED schnell leuchtet, innherhalb einer Sekunde loslassen, innerhalb einer Sekunde erneut ziehen, drücken bis CPU neu startet)

Entweder bin ich irgendwie zu doof oder zu langsam dafür oder die Karte ist dermaßen im Eimer das sie nicht mehr funktioniert.

Sollten die Images leer sein, kann ich mir das alles ersparen.
(Verwende derzeit eine Karte einer 315-2DP und die will irgendwie nicht weil ich die alte HW - Konfig nicht rauskriege)

Also meine Frage: Handelt es sich bei den Images um leere Dinger ohne HW - Konfig und ohne alles andere?


----------



## volker (2 August 2006)

leer?

das weiss ich leider nicht.
die images sind von ..../suwe.
früher waren die mal dabei.

wie gesagt, hab ich nicht getestet.

ich lösche die karte nie in der cpu, sondern mache das immer mit dem pg.

werde gleich zu hause mal ein image von einer leere 128k ziehen.


----------



## plc_tippser (2 August 2006)

irdeto schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich bin neu in diesem forum und habe eine frage die sowie ich hoffe nicht schon all zu oft gestellt wurde.
> 
> Es müsste doch möglich sein eine "normale" handelsübliche mmc karte so zu formatieren dass sie von einer Siemens S7 CPU erkannt wird.
> ...


 
Ohne die Karten zur Hand zu haben, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Pine einer handelsüblichen MMC nicht die gleiche Ausführung haben wie die Siemens MMC.

pt


----------



## volker (2 August 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne die Karten zur Hand zu haben, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Pine einer handelsüblichen MMC nicht die gleiche Ausführung haben wie die Siemens MMC.
> 
> pt


 
durchaus möglich.
ne normale mmc hat mehr kontakte
die s7-mmc hat in der vorderen reihen 7 kontakte . eine normale mmc 8.
sind pin7 und 8 (s7-mmc) verbunden? optisch würde ich sagen ja.

ABER:
mit dem mmc-tool kann man ein backup ziehen und zurückspielen. 
also müssen ja die relevanten pins funzen.
werde morgen mal die nicht genutzten abkleben und die 512mb (mit 128k image) ins ag stecken.

hab mal wie wild rumgegoogelt ob ich nicht was für mmc-dump finde. 
leider nichts brauchbares gefunden.

aber vom prinzip denke ich schon, dass sich so ne blöde mmc kopieren lassen muss


----------



## CrazyCat (3 August 2006)

@volker:

Kannst du ein leeres Image von einer 64K - MMC erstellen?

Irgendwie funktioniert das mit dem Image aus der Zip - Datei nicht.

MMC wird formatiert (in der Steuerung), die Steuerung urgelöscht und siehe da, der Fehler kommt nach wie vor. (Urlöschanforderung durch unzulässiges Modul)

Vielleicht funktioniert es mit einem leeren Image, oder was wird alles beim Formatieren gelöscht.

Alles, oder nur Teile?

€dit:
Kann man irgendwie einen Transfer trotz Urlöschanforderung erzwingen? Hab' leider kein PG mit einem MMC - Slot.
Kann man irgendwie feststellen, ob die Karte überhaupt noch funktionsfähig ist?


----------



## laprojekt (3 Februar 2011)

MMC besitzen immer 7 Kontakte,Siemens oder nicht Siemens


----------



## thomass5 (3 Februar 2011)

laprojekt schrieb:


> MMC besitzen immer 7 Kontakte,Siemens oder nicht Siemens


ich bin mir sicher, das hat Volker an einem der vergangenen 1646 Tagen schon mitbekommen

Thomas


----------



## Bär1971 (4 Februar 2011)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu,

laut Siemens soll die Architektur einer Siemens-MMC-Card anderst aufgebaut sein, sodass Daten beim Überschreiben nicht permanent auf die selben Speicherbereiche geschrieben werden, sondern über ein "Ablagemanagement" auf der Karte die ganze Kapazität der Karte genutzt wird. Somit erhöht sich die Lebensdauer der Karte um ein Vielfaches. Aus diesem Grund wird auch eine hohe und lange Verfügbarkeit der Karte von Siemens garantiert.

Wenn man den Angaben Glauben schenkt (ich tus mal), ist mir ein höherer Preis für die Karte lieber als wenn die MMC-Card aus dem freien Handel (welche mit Mühen Siemens-tauglich gemacht wurde) dann nach kurzer Lebensdauer (am besten noch während unserer Garantieverpflichtung) hops geht... Der Schaden durch Programmverlust beim Kunden ist einfach größer...

Aber nix gegen die Tüftler hier. Lösungen suchen auch am Bewährten vorbei hat schon viele neue Entwicklungen geboren... Also weitertüfteln und trotzdem Garantiertes einsetzen ;-)


----------



## thomass5 (4 Februar 2011)

... da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht. Für den Produktiveinsatz ist Zuverlässigkeit ein absolutes Muß. Ich hoffe, das dies bei originalteilen gegeben ist, und weis, das es oft doch nicht so ist (siehe Urlöschenproblem...). Das man für ein simples Firmwareupdate bei den 1200ern eine 24MB Speicherkarte benötigt, welche (Listenpreis) teurer ist als manche der hochzurüstenden CPUs... lässt mich an solchen Themen wie hier weiterlesen.

Thomas


----------



## Bär1971 (4 Februar 2011)

bezüglich Urlöschen... ich hab noch nie eine MMC-Card über die Urlöschfunktion der CPU löschen können. Das klappt einfach ned. Wenn ich ne Karte löschen mag, mach ich das einfach unkompliziert über den Slot am Field-PG. Und wer kein Field PG hat, kann ja online auf die CPU gehen, alles markieren und löschen.

Ich hab mal gehört, dass man angeblich eine MMC-Card auch nur in der CPU urlöschen kann in welcher das erste Mal ein Programm eingespielt wurde...

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das eine gebrauchte Karte in einer neuen CPU erst funktioniert, wenn sie von extern (Field-PG) gelöscht wurde. Vorher kann man sich nicht mit der CPU verbinden.


----------



## thomass5 (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
hab mich gestern vielleicht etwas doof ausgedrückt mit dem Urlöschen.
Hab den Beitrag von nem Mobiltelefon aus geschrieben und den Link nicht eingefügt bekommen.
Ich meinte dies hier: http://spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=39003

Thomas


----------



## Bär1971 (5 Februar 2011)

ja, sowas ist natürlich ein großes Problem wenn die Datenremanenz nicht funktioniert. Man hofft halt das es einen nie erwischt und Siemens es in Griff kriegt ;-)


----------



## MSB (5 Februar 2011)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das eine gebrauchte Karte in einer neuen CPU erst funktioniert, wenn sie von extern (Field-PG) gelöscht wurde. Vorher kann man sich nicht mit der CPU verbinden.


Das ist so teilrichtig, es ist auch möglich die MMC in der CPU zurückzusetzen:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/29801950

Bezüglich Urlöschen:
Urlöschen heißt lediglich initialisieren, das funktioniert auf jeden Weg problemlos.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2011)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> laut Siemens soll die Architektur einer Siemens-MMC-Card anderst aufgebaut sein, sodass Daten beim Überschreiben nicht permanent auf die selben Speicherbereiche geschrieben werden, sondern über ein "Ablagemanagement" auf der Karte die ganze Kapazität der Karte genutzt wird. Somit erhöht sich die Lebensdauer der Karte um ein Vielfaches. Aus diesem Grund wird auch eine hohe und lange Verfügbarkeit der Karte von Siemens garantiert.



Das kann ich nicht so richtig glauben, gerade bei den kleinen Karten ist ja eh kein extra Speicher drauf, um ständig woanders hin zu schreiben. Und Siemens hat eher nichts Neues erfunden, gerade bei Speicherchips gibts ja nur wenige Hersteller und von Siemens-Chips hörte ich da noch nie.


----------



## Bär1971 (6 Februar 2011)

Die Speicherkarten haben schon ein Vielfaches des Speichers der auf der Karte angegeben ist und für Ladespeicher zur Verfügung steht. Frag mich nicht wie Siemens das macht, ich habe nur eine Siemens-Argumentation zu der Preishöhe wiedergegeben.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht so richtig glauben, gerade bei den kleinen Karten ist ja eh kein extra Speicher drauf, um ständig woanders hin zu schreiben. Und Siemens hat eher nichts Neues erfunden, gerade bei Speicherchips gibts ja nur wenige Hersteller und von Siemens-Chips hörte ich da noch nie.



Das glaub Ich schon das die das machen, aber das machen ja heutzutage alle Karten, ist in Wikipedia beschrieben (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wear-Leveling#Wear-leveling)


----------



## ChristophD (7 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht so richtig glauben, gerade bei den kleinen Karten ist ja eh kein extra Speicher drauf, um ständig woanders hin zu schreiben. Und Siemens hat eher nichts Neues erfunden, gerade bei Speicherchips gibts ja nur wenige Hersteller und von Siemens-Chips hörte ich da noch nie.


 
Soweit mir bekannt hat die Karte eigentlich immer die Gleiche "Grundgröße" und wird von Siemens nur in der freigegeben Größe restriktiert.
Bei alten karten habe ich das oft festgestellt, wenn ich sie mit FAT formatiert habe, egal ob da jetzt 128k, 256k, 512k drauf stand, mit FAT Format waren es immer 16 MB.
Die neuen müssten glaube ich 64 MB und 128 MB sein, dadurch bleibt da je nach Variante ein ziemlich großer Reservebereich übrig.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Das glaub Ich schon das die das machen, aber das machen ja heutzutage alle Karten, ist in Wikipedia beschrieben (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wear-Leveling#Wear-leveling)



Darum denke ich ja auch, dass Siemens da nichts wirklich Neues erfunden hat, bis auf die Tatsache, dass man nur Siemens-Karten nutzen kann!  Die Begründung ist ja leicht, "Alles wegen der Sicherheit!"


----------



## M-Ott (7 Februar 2011)

Zumindestens bei der Datensicherheit (10 Jahre seit letzter Programmierung) wird es schwierig, selbst von den namhaften Herstellern etwas vergleichbares zu bekommen.
Zum Thema Abnutzung von einzelnen Speicherzellen bin ich vor kurzem über einen Artikel gestolpert, bei dem an einem Standard USB-Stick gezielt permanent die gleiche Speicherzelle auf 0 und 1 beschrieben wurde. Man hat es nicht geschafft, die Speicherzelle "kaputt zu schreiben".


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Februar 2011)

> bei dem an einem Standard USB-Stick gezielt permanent die gleiche Speicherzelle auf 0 und 1 beschrieben wurde.



das wird nicht immer die gleiche gewesen sein, die Firmware der Flashspeicher wechselt da durch(auch Stichwort Ersatzsektoren). Man müsste schon den kompletten Speicherbereich überschreiben, dauert aber entsprechend lang.


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Februar 2011)

ach ja, zum ursprünglichen Problem: auf der MMC sitzen ein paar Bytes die Read-Only sind, da steckt die Siemens Kennung drin. Kann man alles nachlesen auf den Seiten die sich mit den Siemens Karten befassen. Image auslesen und erstellen wäre nicht das Problem, die Kennung ist das Problem.


----------

